# Accessing old thread



## mbs123 (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum19/HTML/004005.html

Trying to get to this post I made in April 2004. Can anyone help? Searching by user name or keyword didn't work. It was about the Marriott on St. Kitts.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 5, 2006)

April of *2004*?

Forum 19 was the Marriott forum on the old BBS. Because of our limitations on retaining posts, most older threads were purged regularly. When the old BBS was closed in early June of 2005, there were (and still are) only 17 remaining threads that dated back prior to April *2005*. There are no remaining threads dating back to 2004 that included your subject matter.


----------

